# Errors installing openoffice.org-3



## cjhmdm (Jun 23, 2010)

hello, I'm attempting to install openoffice.org-3 via ports, and have come across the following issue:


```
system-x# make install clean
===>   openoffice.org-3.2.1 depends on executable: zip - found
===>   openoffice.org-3.2.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/unzip - found
===>   openoffice.org-3.2.1 depends on executable: gcp - not found
===>    Verifying install for gcp in /usr/ports/sysutils/coreutils
===>   coreutils-7.5_1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   coreutils-7.5_1 depends on shared library: gmp.10 - not found
===>    Verifying install for gmp.10 in /usr/ports/math/gmp

===>  gmp-5.0.1 conflicts with installed package(s):
      libgmp-4.3.1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/gmp.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/gmp.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/coreutils.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/coreutils.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.

system-x# pkg_delete libgmp-4.3.1
pkg_delete: package 'libgmp-4.3.1' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
cln-1.3.0
libqalculate-0.9.6_5
kdeedu-4.3.1
kdenetwork-4.3.1
kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1
kdeutils-4.3.1_1
kde4-4.3.1
```

I'm not sure that I can safely force removal of libgmp-4.3.1, so any suggestions on how I go about resolving the issue so that I may install openoffice?


----------



## cjhmdm (Jun 23, 2010)

Forgot to add: FreeBSD system-x.localhost 8.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue May 25 20:54:11 UTC 2010     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64


----------



## OH (Jun 23, 2010)

cjhmdm said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that I can safely force removal of libgmp-4.3.1



Yes you can.
Check out the note in ports/UPDATING for 20100419


----------



## mechanic (Aug 21, 2010)

Make sure you have plenty of sandwiches to eat whilst the openoffice compilation trundles along hour after hour, but stay with the machine as lots of questions pop up. And they even like to keep users involved in the process, you get to download files and agree to licenses from time to time as you go along. They even get you to join in by registering on the Oracle/Sun download site! What's with these license agreements by the way, whatever happened to opensource???


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 22, 2010)

mechanic said:
			
		

> Make sure you have plenty of sandwiches to eat whilst the openoffice compilation trundles along hour after hour, but stay with the machine as lots of questions pop up. And they even like to keep users involved in the process, you get to download files and agree to licenses from time to time as you go along. They even get you to join in by registering on the Oracle/Sun download site! What's with these license agreements by the way, whatever happened to opensource???



What?:stud There are questions at the very beginning if you didn't install jdk16. Other than that, there are no interruptions during compilation.


----------



## adamk (Aug 23, 2010)

And what's even the point of bumping a thread from two months ago without actually contributing anything to the discussion?

Adam


----------



## mechanic (Aug 23, 2010)

Fairly useful to  warn anyone contemplating installing OO from ports what they are in for, I'd have thought - two months isn't a long time Adam! Maybe the questions come during the first of many hours, to be honest I almost lost the will to live it took so long. And all this logging into Oracle sites to download stuff - why not include it all on the F-BSD servers somewhere, isn't it open source (apparently not)?


----------

